# My name Glows!



## Damon

Well that is pretty cool. I'll never get a new title though as I give my flakes away faster than I can get em'.


----------



## shev

I dont see anything glowing.


----------



## Fish n chips

I do


----------



## shev

His SN? it's black.


----------



## (RC)

I don't see anything glowing...



RC


----------



## Mark

I think it only works under IE. It doesn't work under FireFox.


----------



## Damon

Check your settings............ Its glowing blue.


----------



## (RC)

It does work under IE , but not under Mozilla.


RC


----------



## DavidDoyle

I think its mold.


----------



## shev

Hey, using IE now, looks great.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he, How about me?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Nope, I use firefox too, and it doesn't change.


... which is a shame since more and more people are getting away from IE.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol OK, why don't u use IE? My IE and Netscape work pretty well!


----------



## shev

maxpayne your name looks good too. when i use netscape simpte's doesnt glow, but max's is red. actually with IE simptes is just highlighted blue.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hmmm... wired !!! :-D. Computers are always stupid, you know! In my avatar, I was trying to talk to a computer! :-D


----------



## aquariumfishguy

maxpayne_lhp @ Sun Jan 30 said:


> lol OK, why don't u use IE? My IE and Netscape work pretty well!


Ok, just so you know, this isn’t an attack on you but…… 

I HATE IE with a passion. What’s to like about it? Loading time is unusually slow when compared to newer browsers, viruses run rampant like there’s no tomorrow, and it is generally just out of date. A lack of updates (security wise, and visually, etc.) is causing millions of people to run away from IE in a quick jolt.

I wonder if they’ll be forced to update if sales/demand for the product drops. Who knows, maybe we’ll see new computers excluding IE altogether.


----------



## shev

I stopped using IE because my main page was made as aboutblank.com, and i cant put it to anything else. it wont let me.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

My friend says that Netscape is great! And tell me to discar IE. In this old PC of mine, I'm using IE, no more space for installing anything in. I ptrobably thing that I should clean everything up! That's the slowest machine I've ever seen!


----------



## Lexus

I ues IE and I like it but I have cable high speed internet.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Many people find that with high speed internet, IE is still jittery.


----------



## 83turboranger

YOU GUYS HAVE COOL GLOWING NAMES!  I HAVE IT NOW TOO!!! :king:   :lol:


----------



## aquariumfishguy

shev @ Sun Jan 30 said:


> I stopped using IE because my main page was made as aboutblank.com, and i cant put it to anything else. it wont let me.


That sounds much like the Trojan virus, which is hard to fully remove and sometimes hard to detect. I had this virus on my old Gateway (Windows 95) – it isn’t fun. But my homepage was changed, pornography links were in my favorites, etc.


----------



## hail_sniper

yup, very cool


----------



## Frop

How the heck do you spend Fish Flakes?


----------



## thatsfishy

> I HATE IE with a passion.


Ever tried Avant? I got to give it its props for a shell extension. Been using it for a while and actually prefer it over FireFox. It's tabbed, has all the in's and out's like ad blocker, pop up blocker, RSS reader, mouse gestures, skins and what-not else. Compared against FireFox, it may just come down to personal preference, but any of'em beat IE hands down!


----------



## joe kool

will post for flakes ... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

only 4500 more and I can change my title ... Kool fish Keeper ... :lol: 

OK sitll working on that one BUT I've got a while to wait. I'mm thinking of "post handleing" in the chit chat section for flakes. :mrgreen: 


on a serious note where do you get the avant or fire fox. what "bells and whistles" do you lose going from IE to the new ones. From the sounds of it you lose some web stie functions on here I'm sure it happens on other sties also. what kind of effect does that have on a "weekend type" browser. I don't do the internet for a living ... just cruize from time to time and the weekend some.

:mrgreen:


----------



## joe kool

Frop @ Mon 31 Jan said:


> How the heck do you spend Fish Flakes?


you don't spend them ... you see that little " (donate) " button in my info field ... you just click that and deposit them in there :lol: 

:twisted: 


OK ok you hit "shops" on the far right at the top of the page (below the date and location read out)and that'll take you to the area you can "buy features" for your screen name


----------



## thatsfishy

http://www.avantbrowser.com/
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

You're not loosing any bells and whistles, but gain some at least what functions are concened. As far how each browsers renders the html of webpages, it varies. Avant is based on IE, so it actually renders it the same. FireFox on the other hand is stricter when it comes to WC3 compliance, which means if a page isn't coded well, some stuff may be invisible to the browser (example being the glowing name thing here). IE and IE based browsers are more 'forgiving' to 'bad code'. (Maybe due to the fact that MS also produces software to write 'bad code' to begin with and generally does have a problem to comply with any standards other then its own ... )

Anyways ... at least to me either browser is a step up (or 2 or 3) from the basic IE!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Exactly.... IE has no bells n whistles to lose.


----------



## joe kool

:wink: 

thanks fishy and fish guy .. I'll have to check them out

have you had any problem with the dreaded spyware after downloading from those sites :?: 

I downloaded the new MS spyware tool couple weeks ago on the wifes puter, (she's bad about clicking "yes" to everything and downloading cute fuzzy little "things" that come imbedded with goodness knows what. 

any way "AFTER" running ad aware and spy bot .... I ran the microsoft tool and it found and cleaned another 20 "problems" ... even a stubborn one that spy bot couldn't because the file was "in use" 
some kind of "when U save" "clock sync" kinda thingy she downloaded with a "free" screen saver she thought was cool.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Firefox has no spyware or adware that I know of. I run Spybot and Adaware on my computers here at home.


----------



## thatsfishy

Neither for Avant, I have the MS anti-spyware beta version running as well. It is a nice tool. I actually run in now in place of adaware too. It did kill a few persistant pest residues S&D, Pestpatrol and Adaware left when I first installed it.


----------



## joe kool

Yea I like the Microsoft program ... and I figure who better to know how to clean "windows" :lol: than the folks that made it. they designed everything about my OS anyway ... "good code and bad :wink: "

but I know it cleaned the heck out of mine and here computer runs tons better than it did :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

My OS windows xp acts up sometimes (I mean most of the time ) and my MS Outlook is dumb, too! About IE, it always gives me errors or stuck... things like that. pop-up ad? abundant!


----------



## thatsfishy

Actually, MS just bought the company that made it, so the credit goes to the folks who wrote it initially ... Giant AntiSpyware. 

@max: you may wanna download the MS spyware utility, windows is buggy, but heck, it shouldn't annoy you that much ... also recommed upgrading to SP2, it helped a lot.


----------



## joe kool

I learn something new everyday :mrgreen: 

of course MS puts their name on alot of work that other people do mostly under contract for MS though :wink: 


:mrgreen:


----------



## Frop

Thanks Joe Kool for the help on the Fish Flakes spendage.


----------



## nosilver4u

yes, M$'s spyware removal tool was formerly known as Giant Antispyware. The last test I saw of various removal tools (before M$ bought Giant), it was at the top of the list, just above adaware and spybot. My only concern is how M$ uses it. They could theoretically use it to corrupt competing apps (firefox, winamp, realplayer, etc.) or remove them entirely. And, given their track record, i wouldn't put it past them at all.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks dudes! I'm thinking about using Netscape anyway!


----------



## Arash

Glows for me


----------



## joe kool

Frop @ Tue 01 Feb said:


> Thanks Joe Kool for the help on the Fish Flakes spendage.



did you use the (donate) method :lol: :lol: or explore the "shopping" options
J/K

Not a problem Frop!!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

